# Advice, help, anything!



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

Okay, so like, most of you have probably read the post my DH has made about the problems we've been having.. Well, now, I have a problem of my own, and I NEED help...

I don't know when or how it happened, and I don't know how to stop it, but I've some how became addicted to sex chatting. I've tried to stop, I've cut off all contact with the past involvement, yet, others still seem to lurk my way.. 

It's killing what marriage I have left, I desperately want to save it. How do I stop the urge to sex chat with another man, other then my DH? Any advice, good or bad. I want and need all I can get.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I really don't know what to tell you other than stay off the computer, sometimes we have to make sacrifices if we want to save something, even if it means giving up something we enjoy like being on the computer for awhile. If thats not workable solution then perhaps some counseling.


----------



## LGSL (Mar 23, 2011)

There are pretty good articles online about sex addiction. I posted one on my blog here BodhiMa: Day 10: Sex Addiction (and there is a link to a very good article at the bottom of that post. I think you need counseling straight away, to be honest. You are willing to change, and counseling can help look at the underlying issues ...


----------

